# TE INVITO A DAR UN PASEO POR LA CIUDAD DE LA ETERNA PRIMEVERA. (PASO A PASO)



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Excelente, me gusta q en esa última foto de Sky (AV. N. de Piérola) haya cableado subterráneo en los postes del medio.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

^^
Todo el alumbrado público es subterraneo al igual que el cableado electrico que llega alas casas en muchas zonas...el problema son los cables de teléfono, cable tv y las líneas principales de transmisión.


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Realmente fue un paseo interesante por las calles de Trujillo Libidito, me gustó, buenas fotos, incluso se vió a unas trujillenses maravillosas :hahano: si fueran así todos los recorridos..serian mas entretenidos SSC:hahano:

saludos


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

perupd said:


> ^^
> Todo el alumbrado público es subterraneo al igual que el cableado electrico que llega alas casas en muchas zonas...el problema son los cables de teléfono, cable tv y las líneas principales de transmisión.


Ese es el eterno problema de nuestras ciudades ¡¡los cables telefónicos y los de cable!! ensucian nuestras ciudades......en todo caso en als ciudades del peru al parecer cuidan mejor este aspecto...creo que la única solución va a ser cuando estos aparatitos sean anhalambricos...

saludos


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Cool, sobre todo esa iglesia de la merced! bellisimo altar mayor.


----------



## Valmont (Oct 21, 2006)

*y eso?*

Que restaurant ese ese donde se ponen las salsas en frascos de tocador?????????????

Ahi se pone el jabon liquido, las cremas, el champu :toilet:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buen detalle..... Cuando llegamos a ese restaurant, entre nos comentamos que esas cosas mas bien son para limpiar parabrisas o ventanas con un trapo.....! terrible detalle en medio de un lugar muy bonito...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> buen detalle..... Cuando llegamos a ese restaurant, entre nos comentamos que esas cosas mas bien son para limpiar parabrisas o ventanas con un trapo.....! terrible detalle en medio de un lugar muy bonito...


JAJAJAAJAJA si pss eso les dije jajaajajaa, SKY pasame el limpiador de lunas. hahahahaha


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bonito recorrido..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jaja, no me había percatado del depósito de las cremas.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos.Trujillanos tienen una ciudad muy bonita,


----------



## soshi (Aug 1, 2007)

Plaza Chicken el futuro Mcdonald's, así se dijo en esa nota que leimos de Trujillo


----------

